# Chocolate Raspberry Rum Cake



## pote05

It's guaranteed to make you popular. Each handmade cake is rich with Dutch-processed cocoa and dark Jamaican rum. Tucked between the layers of rum-soaked fudge cake is a heavenly raspberry filling that's layered -- then iced -- with melt-in-your-mouth chocolate ganache, coated with bittersweet chocolate curls, and then drizzled with raspberry swirls

INGREDIENTS
Cake Ingredients:
1 cup pecans
1 (18.5 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
1 (3.9 ounce) package chocolate instant pudding mix
1/2 cup BACARDI[emoji]174[/emoji] Select Rum
4 eggs
1 cup raspberry jam, warmed to room temperature
3/4 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips

Icing Ingredients:
1 cup raspberry preserves
1/2 cup BACARDI[emoji]174[/emoji] Select Rum
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
2 tablespoons shortening
1 ounce white chocolate



Cake: Heat oven to 325 degrees F (160 degrees C). Sprinkle pecans over bottom of a greased and floured 10-inch tube or 12-cup Bundt pan. Set aside.

In large mixing bowl, combine cake mix with instant pudding, eggs, cold water, oil and dark rum, mixing well. Pour 1/3 cake batter over pecans. Drizzle melted chocolate evenly over batter in pan. Pour another 1/3 of cake batter over melted chocolate. Spoon raspberry jam evenly over batter. Pour remaining batter on top of jam. Bake for 1 hour or until tested done when a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 to 15 minutes before removing cake from pan.

While cake is still warm, poke top of cake with the tines of a long fork and drizzle Rum Glaze over top and sides of cake.




Icing Directions: In small saucepan, heat preserves and BACARDI[emoji]174[/emoji] Select Rum. Strain through sieve to remove seeds.
Place cake on serving plate and p**** surface of cake with fork. Brush glaze evenly over cake, until all glaze has been absorbed.
In a glass bowl combine remaining chocolate chips and shortening. Microwave on medium high until melted, about 1 minute. Stir until smooth. (Or heat over hot, not boiling, water until melted.)
Spoon chocolate icing over cake. Let stand 10 minutes.
Melt white chocolate and drizzle on top of chocolate icing.


----------



## les3176

Sounds good and very rich! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## werdwolf

This sounds really good!  copied and into the ever growing to do list.  May give this one to the wife, she's the baker!


----------



## wildflower

made this over the weekend for a party, everyone love it,  thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds delicious! Copied & filed away for future use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyotrain

Man that sounds good.. Also going on my list.. Thanks for posting it


----------



## wildflower

Made another one for Easter lunch.  had my daughter and that man she married over for lunch and it was a hit.   brought the rest of it to work today and everyone loves it


----------



## pote05

Thank You very much...


----------



## scarbelly

Ok here is the deal - you post a great recipe and Wildflower even makes it "for my daugher and that man she married"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and no qview yet ???? Come on we need qview too.

Sounds good and is in my recipe files

Thanks for sharing


----------



## beer-b-q

Sounds Great... and thanks for the recipe

*BUT...*


----------



## wildflower

Well here is the picture that everyone wanted!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I got a picture on the site    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Now what do you have to say???????


----------



## scarbelly

I am starting to feel just like your post said about "that man she married"  I can feel the love !!!


----------



## fife

Sounds good


----------



## Bearcarver

wildflower said:


> Well here is the picture that everyone wanted!!!            Now what do you have to say???????


I didn't know it was a crumb cake!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

AWESOME!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Well maybe after Wildflower peels herself off of the ceiling from that sugar high she will make another and post some BEFORE pics! LOL


----------



## wildflower

this is the one and only picture ever taken of the cake


----------



## scarbelly

What cake? I didn't see any cake


----------



## wildflower

Right ....I know it is here somewhere


----------



## SmokinAl

You Bad Boy! I have a lot to add, but will control myself!


----------



## windshield king

Thanks for the recipe had to make it today looks great and taste's great! I had to take a pic before it's gone!


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!

Nice job windshield king !

Bear


----------



## pote05

Thank you all for the Kind Words.... Not a Bad Cake...


----------

